# evinrude XD-100



## B.Lee

Can you not run it premix?


----------



## Kemo

http://www.domo-online.com/evinrudexd100

Kemo


----------



## Flyline

> I accdently purchased a gallon of evenrude XD-100 what else can it be used for ?
> 
> What is it Worth ?
> 
> Dave


U can ship it to me and I will use it for 25hp merc and 15hp yami 2-stroke......nothing wrong with it as long it's TWC-3 oil and it's all good.


----------

